# bassday Sugapen



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone else used these yet???

I finally found some in adelaide and made the silly mistake of only buying one :shock: :shock:

came home (sydney) needed to test it so hit the cooks for an afternoon session. Water was messy (even more so than normal), heaps of discolouration, rubbish floating, weed, fish werent touching the SP's or vibes.... 
Out comes the SUGAPEN..... *casts a mile, sits in the water luverly like, great action, even with the heavy fluro carbon leader*....... you get a great dog walk action, and a slight popper style too  
2 casts in and interst, nice swirls, I pause, and on.... tidy little breambo.... even the small fish took the large hooks very well, which i attribute to the great arse down action on the pause.








Bit further on another fish in about 2ft of water, i strike, only to come up wiht NO wieght.... some how the fluro severed before i even felt the fish!!! A bit suspect, think i must have clicked an oyster somewhere to damage it. i literally paddled around for 15 minutes hoping it would pop up it never did!!   








i have ordered some more....which just arrived today, picking them up on Friday as im in melb for a few days.... but i cant wait.

Seriously, even if you dont catch fish on these, the great finish will surely catch many a fisherman.... price between $20-25, bit high, though how can you loose a surface lure i thought ;-)

Love to hear some more comments, girl friend is jealous as im in looooove with another 

PS- also looked at Megabass option (think it is DOGXJR??) ...$40-$50 bucks, faaaaark, and it looks way to close to a sammy 65 which was 1/2 th price....


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Hi Levi, I have a few Sugapens and have caught a few small fish on them. Still prefer the Sammy 65's though.

Rule of thumb. (Think this was mentioned as Steve Starlings preferences in one of the magazines)

1) Decent chop, windy, overcast - Poppers.
2) Still bit of cloud - Sammy 65's
3) Dead calm - Pencils - Sugapens.

I think these preferences are ok but i've caught big flatties and Tailor on poppers in the middle of the day, bright sunshine, no chop - Thats fishing though.

Nothing like a surface take in the dead calm of a morning. Sammy 65's are like toys for Bream they just play with them for a few minutes before eating them.

As for the Dogxjuniors $39.00 at mo's tackle, think the Sammies are every bit as good or better.

Anyway tight lines.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

That is an awesome looking lure. It's time I got myself one of those.... and a Sammy too.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

what about mebapens and ecogear 65 prawn-are they still good in comparison?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I kept my denim flairs..they tell me you are safer in them when kayaking at sea


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

johnny said:


> I kept my denim flairs..they tell me you are safer in them when kayaking at sea


Pretty sure many of us were wearing denim flares when we first saw Jaws in '75


----------

